# Hanja Reference



## MBuzzy (May 12, 2008)

I am looking for reference material on Hanja.  Specifically the Korean pronunciations for Chinese based characters.  I have multiple Korean and Chinese dictionaries.

One book I have is devoted to the 1800 basic Hanja characters, but too much is missing.  Specifically martial arts type terms.  Unfortunately in most Korean Martial Arts TEXTs, there is a great deal of Hanja....  I have the basics of looking them up in the chinese dictionary, but it is still difficult and there is no way that I know of to get the Korean pronunciation.

Any help?


----------



## IcemanSK (May 13, 2008)

Well since you are our "go to" guy on the subject, I'm at a loss as to how to help you. Sorry.


----------



## Kacey (May 13, 2008)

You could try contacting Master Richard L. Mitchell (website here) to see if he can help you; he's a serious scholar of Korean language and history as relates to Taekwon-Do (among other works, he wrote The History of Taekwon-Do Patterns:  Chon-Ji through Chung-Moo and A Martial Artist's Guide to Korean Terms, Translation, and Han-Gul (both wonderful references), and if he can't help you, he probably knows who can.


----------



## MBuzzy (May 13, 2008)

IcemanSK said:


> Well since you are our "go to" guy on the subject, I'm at a loss as to how to help you. Sorry.


 
Thanks!  Although I'm really just starting in learning this stuff.  My first steps into the "chinese" side of things was only a few weeks ago and its a tough road.  The Korean stuff is pretty easy actually!


----------



## MBuzzy (May 13, 2008)

Kacey said:


> You could try contacting Master Richard L. Mitchell (website here) to see if he can help you; he's a serious scholar of Korean language and history as relates to Taekwon-Do (among other works, he wrote The History of Taekwon-Do Patterns: Chon-Ji through Chung-Moo and A Martial Artist's Guide to Korean Terms, Translation, and Han-Gul (both wonderful references), and if he can't help you, he probably knows who can.


 
Awesome, Thanks for the advice, Kacey!  I'll definately contact him tonight.  Are both of those references public access?  Amazonable?


----------



## Kacey (May 13, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> Awesome, Thanks for the advice, Kacey!  I'll definately contact him tonight.  Are both of those references public access?  Amazonable?



The history book is out of print, although I know someone who has a stash (and sometimes you can find them on eBay); the other is sometimes available on Amazon, sometimes on eBay, and sometimes from our association (same stash).  And, of course, Master Mitchell may have some copies available.


----------



## MBuzzy (May 13, 2008)

I'd like both of them!  I'll start looking, if you find a good source, let me know!  I'll let you know what I find out from Master Mitchell


----------

